# fuseing butts together



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I used my mesh knife the other day to fuse the butts...it work good
1 6'' OSB between studs leave gap .25''
2 mist H2o butt and used my mesh knife roller to fuse butt
3 ff the butt with ap 
and you know the rest :thumbsup: 
I AM NOT SAYING THIS IS THE BEST WAY! I JUST LIKE TO PLAY IN THE MUD:drink:


----------

